
UFO hacker loses appeal - gibsonf1
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/expats/expats_news/article1489619.ece
======
froo
It amazes me that someone who is clearly talented at cracking networks (so by
inference we could say he's quite intelligent) would believe that they would
just store that kind of information on publicly connected networks - if it
exists at all that is.

~~~
river_styx
How talented do you have to be to crack a system with no password? The really
alarming thing about this article is the (apparent) insecurity of our military
networks.

~~~
froo
One system without a password? not too talented....

97 systems across 4 different government departmental networks?... whole
different ballgame right there.

------
TrevorJ
I'm glad this happened, if only so that we will secure our systems better.

~~~
sktrdie
People like you, make me cry

------
Allocator2008
"In one of these lives you are a successful computer programmer. In the other
you are a hacker known as Neo...One of these lives has a future, Mr. Anderson,
the other does not."

